# i dont even know what to title this?



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

i keep reading that when eggs hatch,everyon syphons the fry out into a different tank, or they move the eggs before they hatch.

WHY?

would the parents eat them or something?its not like they get separated in nature. ive read of people doing it w/ other fish too,not just piranhas,so im just wondering why?


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

widepud said:


> i keep reading that when eggs hatch,everyon syphons the fry out into a different tank, or they move the eggs before they hatch.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> would the parents eat them or something?its not like they get separated in nature. ive read of people doing it w/ other fish too,not just piranhas,so im just wondering why?


 the tank mates may eat the fry
its easier to care for fry if they are isolated
parents could eat fry
parents and other fish could take food meant for fry causing them to not get enough nutrition
these are my guesses, anyone with experience breeding to add to, change or back up wut i said? i dont like giving advice without exp but these seem pretty reasonable


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Check this video out
Red Belly Runt tries to guard nest from tankmates


----------



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

winkyee- my comp rides the little bus, i probably wouldnt even be able to see the video. i tryed to get the "the mouse video" small version and couldent get that,my computer got tired. does it matter the only thing in my tank is redbellies,and a pleco,and a raphiel catfish? ill try the video but i doubt ill see it.


----------



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

i seperated all my fish but the breeding pair. i leave the eggs in the tank until they are free swimming. the father protects the eggs and fry from the female. this is how ive had the best survival rate. seperating them i always lose ALOT of babies


----------

